# The Answer! (for Wil and Chris V.)



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't really have a question...but I'm pretty sure this is the answer.

Penn Squall 12 on Breakaway LDX 13 footer. You guys know how to say "FORE!" in Spanish?

:thumbup:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet Jesus, that'll work! I'm waiting in my new Star Paraflex surf demo to come in, then we will have to go sling some lead somewhere.

I stripped the grease out of one of those 525s and got some more oomph out of it. The burnt area on my thumb is the proof


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

don't leave me and Matt out of this lead slinging deal
nice setup Joe!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wouldn't dream of it, Jim. I was hoping this would stir the pot a bit. I've also added a Penn 525 MAG to the arsenal since we've talked. We'll have a lead-chunkin' good time. In the mean time, let go catch some fish!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

How far do you think you can cast that Joe?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah Joe, how far? Do you think you can throw it over those mountains like uncle Rico?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Long Rod*

I lived with a 13 foot AFAW SURF and ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite with good results.

Someone 'light-fingered' my 525. Bummer! 

Let me know when this lead-slinging thing is coming. I won't participate but do like see the 'pros' operate/. JMHO C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, pros!

I'm sure some lead will go without line and some thumbs will be burned


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*x*



naclh2oDave said:


> How far do you think you can cast that Joe?


I guess we'll find out. Threw it for the first time today....Sweet! Threw far enough to get a couple of Pomps. Looking forward to chunkin' with you guys.

Bring the Black Mamba, C2. I've always wanted to throw one.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Black Mamba*



Pompano Joe said:


> I guess we'll find out. Threw it for the first time today....Sweet! Threw far enough to get a couple of Pomps. Looking forward to chunkin' with you guys.
> 
> Bring the Black Mamba, C2. I've always wanted to throw one.


If you cast with the Black Mamba, you won't want to give it back! It's that good; especially with the Mitchell 406 that I bought from you.

It's 'dual rung' and works real well with a ABU 6500 Thumb Buster' reel. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*x*

OK Charlie, I've just got to know the story...Pompano Posse??????


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Posse*



Pompano Joe said:


> OK Charlie, I've just got to know the story...Pompano Posse??????


You're talking about a collection of some of the best Pompano Fishermen on the entire Emerald Coast. Most are now fishing with God now ; I'm the last that I know of. I didn't have the desire to form another one.

If a Pompano hit the sand anywhere, we would all know about it. We got together to discuss and exchange new ways to combat the Silver Ghost of the Emerald Ghost. My garage was the central meeting place. Lots of stories and memories.

I built rods and jigs for most of them. Others would contribute lures, ideas and materials. I still have some that were donated by some good Pompano Fishermen.

I'm thinking of writing a book on Pompano on the Emerald Coast; a collection of recollections.

Now you know. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Put me down for one of the books!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK ya'll remember the "meet me for casting contest" thread a few years back?????

IT COULD BE SUPER-BOWL BIG PEOPLE!!

(Let's not get that beoncye ?? chick though... don't need a power outage).


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I just wanna know where and when


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting Contest*

Bump! 

Don't let this idea die. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll throw something out...

Let's do it on the beach this Friday. We can put some bait in the water and cast down the beach. I'll bring a GPS to measure distance and some flags to mark. Be happy to drive to Johnson's Beach since most of you guys are over there. Chris will have to weigh-in on time to maneuver around his work schedule.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I work 7-7 on Fridays


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Well that won't work. When would be best for you Chris?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and Thursday mornings until about 12:00


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I am currently unemployed,can be anywhere anytime. Johnsons is mostly deserted in the am. we can just sling it on down the beach. need either a east or west wind. Really helps with the distance
I also frequent a regularly mowed field just west of Lillian AL.
It is 700' long, my best to date is 556' not so good in the world of distance casting, but considering my age and physical condition that is not terrible. Been casting a little better latley,I think I might be able to hit 600' finally and that will be it for me

my fishing and casting buddy Matt may or may not make it on a weekday.
sure hope he does. knows a lot about gettin the lead out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

556' is a great cast! Just curious, what is your friend Matt's last name? 

One day I'll get a rod over 10'6" that'll allow some longer casts, but for now I refuse!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris he posts on here sometimes as Matt C I know you guys are at least aquainted with each other..He's the guy who gives me his pomps for proper disposal:thumbup: he doesn't like em, says they are to oily or something like that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured it was Matt Clark. He's a passionate guy about distance casting and the tackle used. He also loves letting me know how nasty he thinks pompano are but still loves catching them.

I have his shimano ultegra 4500 right now. I'm thinking I should simply not give it back to him


----------

